# La Pavoni Europiccola + Mazzer Mini E type A



## mendoza (Jun 23, 2015)

Long time Bezzera HX + Mazzer SJ user,now moved in UK and switched to this "budget" setup in order to try the goods from all this great coffee roasters going on in London!

Still waiting for a delivery from espressoshop, IMS showerscreen and basket,naked porta and I'm going to need a tamper and a scale aswell,can't wait to try those little machines


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Looks like you've got the same La Pavoni as I have (Millennium). Reg Barber do nice tampers for these,


----------



## mendoza (Jun 23, 2015)

Rhys said:


> Looks like you've got the same La Pavoni as I have (Millennium). Reg Barber do nice tampers for these,


Hello

yes its the Millenium with the 51mm basket.

do you know any shop in The UK for the reg barber? I love those tampers


----------



## mendoza (Jun 23, 2015)

Update :

installed IMS shower ,IMS filter and naked porta,all bought from theespressoshop, purchased also a tamper from Amazon which isn't really great,as It appears about 1mm smaller in diameter(didn't measure it yet but it's something like that) but works better then nothing it's that one : https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B07212HB6Q/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

For now it all works a treat I think for this kind of money the little pavoni can offer ALOT bang for the buck, IF it's used carefully that is.

also the fast heating time in the morning (couple of minutes) is also another huge advantage for me


----------



## mendoza (Jun 23, 2015)




----------

